
Text Enrichment Software -- Better writing through technology - danielha
http://www.businessweek.com/globalbiz/content/feb2007/gb20070221_832683.htm
======
danielha
After reading the article, I spent a few moments thinking of the applications
for such software.

It definitely gets me excited. I've worked with some great people who didn't
have the most masterful command of English. Nitpicking grammar aside,
sometimes these shortcomings become effective barriers in a working
relationship. Documenting software specs or just conducting regular
correspondence with an international team definitely brings these, well,
obstacles to light. With WhiteSmoke's software, I can see a lot of rough roads
being paved.

But then, there's never an application without implication. Just as some have
relied on a spell and grammar check to do the dirty work, I have a feeling
this software will be used often as a substitute for proper proof-reading.

